#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  gezellige vriendinnen

## missundercoverr

Hee , 

Ik ben opzoek naar gezellige meiden omg Nijmegen om uit te gaan gezellig ergens wat te drinken dubbeldaten shoppen kortom leuke dingetjes te doen maar ook gwn een vriendin om mee te praten en lachen.

----------


## krullie_1987

Hoi,

Pm mij maar, lijkt mik gezellig!

Gr

----------


## Shorty92

Leuk!!!

Bericht me xx

----------

